# الهندسة الصناعية والهندسة الكيميائية



## shimaa (22 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اود ان استفسر عن اوجه الشبه والإختلاف بين الهندسة الصناعية والهندسة الكيميائية.
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## shimaa (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ما في رد ؟؟؟


----------



## محمد العربي2 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

انا ادرس هندسة صناعية ومقرر علينا في السنة الثانية هندسة كيمائية 
لكن مقرر " الاساسيات "
لكن تخصص الهندسة الكيمائية تخصص اخر 
يهتم ب انتاج وتصنيع المواد كيميائياً كصناعة المطاط والصابون والاصباغ واللدائن 
واهم حاجة بالهندسة الكيمائية النفط وكيفية استخراجة كل شي يتعلق بالنفط 
والبتروكيماويات 
والكثير من التحضيرات والصناعات بواسطة التفاعلات الكيمائية 
هذا شرح باختصار فيه فكرة الهندسة الكيمائية 

اتمني ان اكون قدمت لك معلومة بسيطة عن التخصص


----------



## shimaa (22 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير 
انا درست هندسة كيميائية بس معرفتي بالهندسة الصناعية ومقرراتها ضعيفة فيا ريت تتوسع اكتر في شرح الهندسة الصناعية


----------



## محمد العربي2 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

الهندسة الصناعية 
تخصص يهتم ب 
الانتاج والتصنيع كيف
المهندس الصناعي ياخذ مقرارات عدة تجمع ما بين علم حركة الالات والادارة والتنمية البشرية والتخطيط والسيطرة 
يقوم المهندس بدور اشرافي في المصانع يعمل ويضع خطط لزيادة الانتاج وزيادة الجودة وكيف يطرح افكار لاستغلال الوقت اونتاج اكبر كمية بوقت قصير وكذلك تقليل التكلفة عند عمليات التصنيع 
يتحكم في عمل المصانع بما يسمي السيطرة ويمكن يعمل في شركات صناعية 
يعني يعتبر اداري في المصنع يستطيع ان يشخص الالة يضع افكار لزيادة الانتاج وغيرها


----------



## محمد العربي2 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

هذا شرح يمكن تستفيدي منه 


الهندسة الصناعية
======================================
(بالإنكليزية : (Industrial engineering ھو فرع الهندسة الذي یھتم بالعلوم التي تخدم فن التصمیم المیكانیكي وعملیات الإنتاج والتصنیع المختلفة ، وكل ما یخدم ذلك في الأساس كالتخطیط والتصمیم والتصنیع والتجمیع والاختبار والفحص والتحلیل والمعالجة والتطویر للحصول على أفضل قیمة مقابل أقل تكلفة، وھي تمسك هذه الشؤون من الجهة الاِقتصادیة ومن جھة التنظیم الصناعي .
یعطى ھذا التخصص الهندسي مسمیات عدة كهندسة الدقة كما في الیابان وهندسة التصنیع أو الهندسة الصناعیة كما في الولایات المتحدة .
أغلب التعریفات الرسمية للهندسة الصناعية تنص على أنھا "المجال الهندسي الذي یھتم باستخدام الریاضیات والعلوم المختلفة لتصمیم ودراسة وتحلیل وتطویر النظم التي تحتوي على آلات أو معدات ومواد وبشر بما یضمن أفضل أداء لهذه النظم وبأقل تكلفة ممكنة". ھل ھذا التعریف كافي لفھم طبیعة مهنة الهندسة الصناعیة وما یمیزھا عن باقي المھن الهندسية؟ من یقرأ ھذا التعریف سیقول لماذا أحتاج لمھندس صناعي للقیام بھذا؟ فالعدید من التخصصات الهندسية الأخرى الأكثر عراقة من الهندسة الصناعیة مثل الهندسة المیكانیكیة والكهربائية تقوم بالاھتمام بدراسة الآلات والمعدات، والعلوم الاقتصادية تھتم بالاستخدام الأمثل للموارد المادیة البشریة، وعلوم النفس والاجتماع تھتم بالجانب الإنساني. فلماذا أحتاج إلى مھندس صناعي؟
ظهرت مهنة الهندسة الصناعیة لتعبئة الفجوة بین هذه المجالات المختلفة. فلو نظرنا إلى التخصصات الهندسية المختلفة ) والتي تعتبر علوم تطبیقیة ) سنجد أنھا تھتم بجانب تصمیم وعمل الآلات والمعدات دون أن تأخذ في اعتبارھا طبیعة البشر الذین سیشغلون هذه المعدات وتكالیف تصنیعھا وتشغیلھا. وفي الجانب الأخر ) العلوم الإنسانیة: اقتصاد، إدارة..الخ) فإنھا تھتم بتكالیف تشغیل المعدات والآلات وكیفیة استغلالھا الاستغلال الأمثل دون معرفة تقنیة عن كیفیة عملھا ومما تتكون. ظھر المھندس الصناعي لیغطي هذه الفجوة بین العلوم الهندسية التطبیقیة، وبین العلوم الإنسانیة الاقتصادیة والاجتماعیة.
المھندس الصناعي یتم تدریبه على جمیع أساسیات ومهارات الهندسة التقلیدیة من ریاضیات وفیزیاء وعلوم مواد ومیكانیكا...الخ، وكذلك یتم تدریسه مجموعة من مفاهيم ومهارات العلوم الإنسانیة مثل الاقتصاد والإدارة...الخ. ویتم كذلك تزویده بمجموعة من التقنیات والأسالیب (مثل بحوث العملیات وهندسة العوامل البشریة ، والإحصاء التطبیقي وغیرھا) التي تساعده على ربط هذه المجالات ببعضھا والتعامل معھا كوحدة واحدة متكاملة.
الهندسية الصناعیة ظهرت لتكملة التخصصات الهندسية التقلیدیة وتغطیة الجوانب المھملة فیھا وربطھا بالجوانب الاقتصادیة والإنسانیة. یتم إعداد المھندس الصناعي بطریقة منهجية علمیة لرؤیة الصورة العامة والكاملة (الكبیرة (للنظام ككل وربط عناصره المختلفة) المواد والمعدات والبشر( بما یضمن أمثل أداء له.
الهندسة الصناعیة ھي مجال من مجالات الهندسة وطبیعة التخصص تجعل له دور في إي مجال صناعي ) یشمل على بشر ومواد ومعدات( سواء كان إنتاجي أو خدمي، من شركات التصنیع التي تنتج سلع ملموسة مثل الصناعات الغذائیة والهندسية المختلفة إلى الشركات والمؤسسات التي تنتج وتقدم الخدمات، مثل المطارات والطیران، والفنادق، والبنوك، والمستشفیات، وغیرھا فھو یعتبر مجال عام لتحقیق أهداف الإدارة من خلال إعداد الخطط ، والتنظیم الجیّد، والحفاظ على الجودة وتطبیقھا، والتعامل مع العاملین وغیرھا. ومن الممكن للمھندس الصناعي الوصول للمناصب الإداریّة نظراً لعمله القریب من الإدارة ومهماتها.
المھندس الصناعي في كلمة مختصرة، ھو جسر بین الإدارة وأهدافها. إن من الأهداف الرئیسیة للهندسة الصناعیّة تنفیذ ما تریده الإدارة بأقل كُلفة وأعلى جودة. وهناك العدید من التعریفات للهندسة الصناعیة ولكن هناك خطوط رئیسیة لھا:
تطویر طرق للاستفادة المثلى من البشر، والآلات، والأدوات، وغیرھا من أجل التوصل لأفضل الطرق اقتصادیا لتقدیم خدمة أو تصنیع منتج.
تھتم الهندسة الصناعیة بتحسین وتطویر نظم متكاملة من البشر، والأدوات، والطاقة، ویلزم لھا معرفة بعلم الریاضیات، والعلوم الاجتماعیة.
في عصر متسارع الخطوات لا تُقبل منتجات أو خدمات جودتھا ضعیفة. إن المنافسة في الأسواق المحلیّة والعالمیّة لا تعتمد على أحلام الحالمین ولكنھا تعتمد على مقدار الجهد المبذول من أجل الوصول إلى إرضاء العمیل (الزبون) ومن أجل الوصول لأعلى مستویات الجودة، وإذا لم تقدّم هذه المؤسسة أو الشركة أعلى مستویات الجودة فإنه ببساطة ستقدّمھا مؤسسات أخرى منافسة.

طاهر عبدالله محمد اليوسفي 
هـ / صناعيه ونظم تصنيع


----------



## shimaa (23 أكتوبر 2012)

شرح كافي ووافي الله يجزيك خير


----------



## فخر صور (29 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورين ع هالموضوع حبيته وايد لأني حاليا أدرس هندسه صناعيه سنه ثانيه واستفدت من المعلومات كثير


----------



## فخر صور (29 نوفمبر 2012)

وإذا عندكم أي معلومات ثانيه ممكن تفيدني ف تتخصصي اتمنى انكم تفيدوني بها لاني محتاجه أني أتعرف عليه اكثر جزاكم الله خير


----------

